# CET Toothpaste back ordered everywhere



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I have 3 dogs and they all love CET poultry toothpaste, which I have to order online. I have tried other brands in the past and they did not like them, but I think I have to start trying new ones again.

I ordered 24 tubes of toothpaste from PetEdge at the end of August and the toothpaste is still on back order. I found some CET poultry available from Dr. Fosters and Smith and did get 12 tubes in, but I like to have a lot on hand. So I thought I would order more from EntirelyPets, who was selling them cheaper and did not list them as back ordered. As soon as I placed my order, I got a confirmation email, followed shortly with another email saying they were back ordered with no availability date mentioned. I do not know if I would go by the date anyway. PetEdge changed the availability date 3 times to later dates.

Does anyone know what CET's problem is that they are back ordered in so many places?


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I also was disappointed when I could not get the CET chews.....or found them on Amazon for more than my perfume!

So I started doing some investigative work and it appears that many of the CET products were previously manufactured in Mexico; I also came across some recall information on some ingredients perhaps.......the information was not very clear, but I also contacted CET and the person who responded seemed to be "on script" that it is backordered, etc., and should be coming soon. All I figured is that perhaps there were issues with their plant and they need to find another place to produce the products......and I did see indications that there may have been some FDA issues with an ingredient or ingredients. Vague, but I spent almost an hour googling around, checking their website, and that's what I would guess. I hope they get this remedied soon though.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Much obliged with an update on this situation. Drs. Foster & Smith now say the toothpaste will not be available until Feb 2016. 

I will be trying other types of toothpaste so that I can make what I have on hand last till next year. Maybe I will find one the dogs like as.well.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Minipoo, Oliver really likes the peanut flavor of the Nylabone toothpaste. However, it does have sorbitol, and I know you're concerned about that.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

It appears as if some of the products are available on Entirely Pets (toothpaste, chews, etc.)


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

liljaker said:


> It appears as if some of the products are available on Entirely Pets (toothpaste, chews, etc.)



Did you order any - did the order really go through? I really need some of their anti-tarter toothpaste!


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I thought Entirely Pets had the poultry toothpaste and ordered some only to receive an email the next day saying that they were backordered. I do not believe anyone has CET poultry at this time. I am not going to try ordering it until February next year, which is a back order date I got from one website.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Did you order any - did the order really go through? I really need some of their anti-tarter toothpaste!


Yes order placed. Discount too. Poultry toothpaste and CET chews!


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

When did you place the order? It took a day for me to get a backorder notice.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

MiniPoo said:


> When did you place the order? It took a day for me to get a backorder notice.


Order placed abt 1:00 today. I just received email confirmation with estimated delivery date, and it lists each item. We will see.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Please let us know if you really get it!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Hm, interesting that all these sites are on back order and that you guys are having trouble ordering. The vet I take my dogs too just got a new shipment in of the poultry flavor, my mom called to let me know. I wonder where they ordered it from...


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Michelle said:


> Hm, interesting that all these sites are on back order and that you guys are having trouble ordering. The vet I take my dogs too just got a new shipment in of the poultry flavor, my mom called to let me know. I wonder where they ordered it from...


Entirely Pets apparently does have the poultry flavor toothpaste as well as the small CET chews......I did get the confirmation email with no mention of backorder items.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Amazon now has the poultry flavored one for under ten bucks, so it really must be in stock. They also have the veggie dent chews.
But I really want the anti-tarter version of the toothpaste, I could really see a difference when I used that with my older girls!
If anybody sees that around, please let me know!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

So, I just received an email with a backordered item -- the CET chews -- but said they will be back within 3 weeks -- all other items are available and shipping. I called to speak with a rep and he said they did get the chews in 3 weeks ago but they sold out immediately. Toothpaste was in stock.


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

UGH. I KNOW. And because of Cash, I can't use chicken which is the ONLY kind I can find. Gah.


----------

